# Picture of our hanging turkey



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

I just thought this was kind of funny. We found a good spot to put the turkey just before the oil was ready. What do you think?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, whatever works!  Hope all went well. How was it?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2008)

LOL!
Did you save some for me??
How did you like it? I LOVE fried turkey!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 28, 2008)

Great picture!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2008)

Hanging on the rim is a two shot penalty.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Hanging on the rim is a two shot penalty.


He got a penalty alright. He was dipped in boiling oil shortly after. We take violations seriously 

The turkey came our great. It was one our best ones ever.


----------



## Constance (Nov 28, 2008)

Our fried turkeys came out great too, GB. And by the way, you CAN have gravy with fried turkey. I bought Heinz jarred gravy and added broth from the boiled neck and giblets, which made it taste homemade.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2008)

GB said:


> He got a penalty alright. He was dipped in boiling oil shortly after. We take violations seriously
> 
> The turkey came our great. It was one our best ones ever.


 

They are good aren't they?

We did one for Christmas last year in Florida @ our daughter's home.  I have a turkey fryer but haven't used it for a couple of years.


----------



## sattie (Nov 28, 2008)

Was that a 2 or 3 pointer?????  Too funny!  GB... is that you on the crutches??


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

Nope that is not me. That is someone I just met that day.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 28, 2008)

Being a turkey at your house is a rough road. Hung then fried. 

Glad it was good, happy day after thanksgiving. Outside is the way to go with deep frying. I just read about someone doing it inside and lost their house in the fire.

AC


----------



## sattie (Nov 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Nope that is not me. That is someone I just met that day.


 
And you already beat him up and put him on crutches!!!  

I'm funnin with ya.  Looks like you had a good time GB!


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

sattie said:


> And you already beat him up and put him on crutches!!!
> 
> I'm funnin with ya.  Looks like you had a good time GB!



Well he shouldn't have tried to take my drumstick


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 28, 2008)

Next time a little more arch, and Whoosh!!!!  A Three!!


----------



## jkath (Nov 28, 2008)

GB said:


> He got a penalty alright. He was dipped in boiling oil shortly after. We take violations seriously





Very cool photo!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2008)

sattie said:


> Was that a 2 or 3 pointer?????  Too funny!  GB... is that you on the crutches??



Oh no no, that guy aint' got nuttin on our GB!! You wanna see a handsome man, look at his homepage. There is an absolute beautiful wife and 2 precious kiddos too.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

You make me blush TG


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2008)

GB said:


> You make me blush TG



Why? I KNOW, that is not the first time you have heard that!!
You have a beautiful family GB. And it shows that you are VERY proud of them too with your pics you share on your home page.


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I can't argue with that. I lucked out in the good looking kids and wife department!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2008)

GB said:


> Nope that is not me. That is someone I just met that day.


 
No doubt. I'm sure lots of people were stopping by to find out why someone hung their turkey from a basketball rim.  

Clever idea, GB. Up and outtadaway.

oops, I said hung! Sorry Barbara, I meant _hanged_  (lol).


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> No doubt. I'm sure lots of people were stopping by to find out why someone hung their turkey from a basketball rim.
> 
> Clever idea, GB. Up and outtadaway.
> 
> oops, I said hung! Sorry Barbara, I meant _hanged_ (lol).


I always thought "hanged" (although proper, I suppose) sounded stupid!  I'm with you on that one and would say "hung!"

Thanks for the laugh GB (and all you hilarious DCers!).

Barbara


----------

